# Tren recomp myth or fact?



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

So, what do you think guys? Is tren practically magic? Can you loss fat and put lean mass at the same time? What's your experience ?

Tren helps raising calories without gaining fat? or it helps cutting calories without lossing muscle?

Does tren work better on hypocaloric/hypercaloric diet???

please tell me your experience!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

quite a few variables but yes you can lose fat and gain muscle on tren and other drugs with the correct diet and training

tren is not a magic drug at all though at the same time


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

No it isn't magic.

Yes, it's possible to recomp but you'll make much slower progress than you would with a traditional bulk/cut cycle.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

I've seen people recomp on 500mgs of test so you should recomp on tren for sure if you know how to diet.


----------



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

I've heard genuine epics about tren specially regarding fat loss. But my question is, when we are using gear, what we can "change" from our normal diet? I mean. I have my estimation of kcal/day, my macros, etc.. But based on being natty. If i want to add some gear, tren in this case, what i need to add/remove?

If what i want is lossing fat (but gain lean muscle too) , should i add/remove calories?

Can tren help losing more than 500gr (1 pound) /week?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

sounds like your no where near ready for drugs let alone tren


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

kingpyn said:


> I've heard genuine epics about tren specially regarding fat loss. But my question is, when we are using gear, what we can "change" from our normal diet? I mean. I have my estimation of kcal/day, my macros, etc.. But based on being natty. If i want to add some gear, tren in this case, what i need to add/remove?
> 
> If what i want is lossing fat (but gain lean muscle too) , should i add/remove calories?
> 
> Can tren help losing more than 500gr (1 pound) /week?


 Everyone wants to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time... the truth is though that after the first 6 months of training, this is a very difficult and slow process.

IMO - pick a goal.. if you want to lose fat then reduce your calories. With tren in there you can have a more aggressive deficit/faster loss without the concern over muscle loss.

This is what I'd do first.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

I know what OP is getting at and im interested too - by adding tren in, how much does that bump your TDEE up by? I'm 90kg I eat a max of 2500 kcals atm to cut, low carb <50 a day ...but Im always hungry. I wonder if my on cycle TDEE is more like 3000. Does that mean I'm in calorie deficit more because of tren?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Ljb said:


> I know what OP is getting at and im interested too - by adding tren in, how much does that bump your TDEE up by? I'm 90kg I eat a max of 2500 kcals atm to cut, low carb <50 a day ...but Im always hungry. I wonder if my on cycle TDEE is more like 3000. Does that mean I'm in calorie deficit more because of tren?


 tren wont burn 500kcals per day mate i can tell you that for a fact. Im on 500mg now and cutting slowly just below maintence


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Personally, I think thats completely the wrong way of looking at things.... no drug should be there so you can get away with more/do less - it should be there to get more out of what you are doing in the first place.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

its about as magic as an aas can get, if all else is in place the results can be astounding .. even you are a bit sloppy it can still give dramatic results were other aas would not had such an effect.

magic no.. very very effective .. yes


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Trenbolone has super shuttling abilities which means each nutrient consumed becomes more valuable, and the body is now able to utilize each nutrient to a higher degree. While the total intake of nutrients may not have changed, the body will be able to make better use of the same amount. In my own opinion from use it is unparalleled when cutting. A composition changer.

BUT! there is always a price to pay. Most of the young guys will tell you its ok and no worries ,drink plenty of water,the night sweats aggression back pain ,reflux and blood pressure issues are all fine etc.But as an old guy I can tell you its dangerous and you will end up wishing you had not been so stupid.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Trenbolone has super shuttling abilities which means each nutrient consumed becomes more valuable, and the body is now able to utilize each nutrient to a higher degree. While the total intake of nutrients may not have changed, the body will be able to make better use of the same amount. In my own opinion from use it is unparalleled when cutting. A composition changer.
> 
> BUT! there is always a price to pay. Most of the young guys will tell you its ok and no worries ,drink plenty of water,the night sweats aggression back pain ,reflux and blood pressure issues are all fine etc.But as an old guy I can tell you its dangerous and you will end up wishing you had not been so stupid.


 well said. tren is the only aas to have such a profound effect on my mind as well as my body, it cant be doing you any good. epic med but has its trade off.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> well said. tren is the only aas to have such a profound effect on my mind as well as my body, it cant be doing you any good. epic med but has its trade off.


 That's the reason iv never used mate. Scared of the side effects. I'm not the most soundest mind ever ha ha.

But it's designed for cattle... This should worry anyone


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

DORIAN said:


> That's the reason iv never used mate. Scared of the side effects. I'm not the most soundest mind ever ha ha.
> 
> But it's designed for cattle... This should worry anyone


 Moo


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

In my opinion tren is the most useful AAS for dropping weight and the look it gives at the right bodyfat is incredible, when people say they are scared to take tren, 350mg-550mg didnt give me one single side effect. the only time you'll get mood swings and s**t like that is if you're a f**ked up person to start with, if you're cool calm and collective you'll most likely still be that way but more confidence


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ljb said:


> I know what OP is getting at and im interested too - by adding tren in, how much does that bump your TDEE up by? I'm 90kg I eat a max of 2500 kcals atm to cut, low carb <50 a day ...but Im always hungry. I wonder if my on cycle TDEE is more like 3000. Does that mean I'm in calorie deficit more because of tren?


 Roughly on 400mg on my bulk I was adding ~800 more cals/day to see the same weight gain I'd normally get.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

gearchange said:


> Trenbolone has super shuttling abilities which means each nutrient consumed becomes more valuable, and the body is now able to utilize each nutrient to a higher degree. While the total intake of nutrients may not have changed, the body will be able to make better use of the same amount. In my own opinion from use it is unparalleled when cutting. A composition changer.
> 
> BUT! there is always a price to pay. Most of the young guys will tell you its ok and no worries ,drink plenty of water,the night sweats aggression back pain ,reflux and blood pressure issues are all fine etc.But as an old guy I can tell you its dangerous and you will end up wishing you had not been so stupid.


 Whats your bad experience then?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

S123 said:


> In my opinion tren is the most useful AAS for dropping weight and the look it gives at the right bodyfat is incredible, when people say they are scared to take tren, 350mg-550mg didnt give me one single side effect. the only time you'll get mood swings and s**t like that is if you're a f**ked up person to start with, if you're cool calm and collective you'll most likely still be that way but more confidence


 i can use oxys, halo, test base all in high dose , ran cycle of test and dhts in excess of 2 g and be fine yet add 200mg tren ew and it turn me into an utter c**t.. how dose that work?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

GMO said:


> i can use oxys, halo, test base all in high dose , ran cycle of test and dhts in excess of 2 g and be fine yet add 200mg tren ew and it turn me into an utter c**t.. how dose that work?


 did you run caber with it ?


----------



## kingpyn (Jun 5, 2014)

Than you for your advices mates, but i'm not a kid (i'm 36 lol), i'm not a newbie on gear (5 cycles on my shoulders, but all for bulking ). Last summer I could not perform my desired cutting cycle (testosterone + trenbolone + Masteron) and I want to start it in May. Obviously my diet is on check (kcals and macros) and trainning is on check. My only doubt is how I need to adapt my diet with tren (if it is needed).


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I must be very lucky because although I do get a couple of minor sides tren suits me very nicely.

I stayed away from it for years because of all the scaremongering but I have found to be an awesome med. I do get some odd thoughts but as long as you are strong in the mind and realise its just the gear you should be fine. That said it turns some of my mates into right cnuts, falling out with their missus's over daft sh1t and lashing out at people.

I think it depends how. You are in the first place.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> did you run caber with it ?


 done it with and without mate ,helped my mood slightly and increased libido but i still had serious explosive rage and that feeling of detachment and not giving a f**k that it can give , physical sides remained the same.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Only side I got was a small bit of acne and sweats at night.

Mentally, It made me feel great.

At the end of the day, it's probably the best "recomping"' steroid you'll ever use.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

GMO said:


> done it with and without mate ,helped my mood slightly and increased libido but i still had serious explosive rage and that feeling of detachment and not giving a f**k that it can give , physical sides remained the same.


 ill be dipping my toe in soon, hopefully it will be ok, going to go easy on the dosing, will run it with lower test, keep estro in check, run some caber and hope for the best.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

got to be honest the feeling of detachment mentioned above is something I do get with tren. I tend not to give a fcuk about the things that are normally important to me. All I care about is going to the gym


----------



## NorthPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

First time I used tren it was in 1992, the original French Parabolan by negma.

Now you have to realize, something like parabolan didn't even exist. So back then we had nothing to compare it to. Just deca lol.

Mates it was the stuff of legends, the changes where insane. Good times.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Only side I got was a small bit of acne and sweats at night.
> 
> Mentally, It made me feel great.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's probably the best "recomping"' steroid you'll ever use.


 what dose were you running pal?

I didn't seem to get sweats that much on 300mg of ace


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

H_JM_S said:


> what dose were you running pal?
> 
> I didn't seem to get sweats that much on 300mg of ace


 400mg tren e and 200mg test mate

im always quite hot (even without gear), so wasn't surprised!


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

S123 said:


> In my opinion tren is the most useful AAS for dropping weight and the look it gives at the right bodyfat is incredible, when people say they are scared to take tren, 350mg-550mg didnt give me one single side effect. the only time you'll get mood swings and s**t like that is if you're a f**ked up person to start with, if you're cool calm and collective you'll most likely still be that way but more confidence


 That can't be true thought mate

It's a drug and drugs are person dipendant


----------



## INTP (Mar 30, 2015)

I am going to run 900mg tren to see what happens.... highest ice been is 525.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

GMO said:


> i can use oxys, halo, test base all in high dose , ran cycle of test and dhts in excess of 2 g and be fine yet add 200mg tren ew and it turn me into an utter c**t.. how dose that work?


 explosive rage is not normal, probably something not right in your coconut my friend


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

S123 said:


> explosive rage is not normal, probably something not right in your coconut my friend


 lol il not disagree there but the rage it only happens on tren though mate , no warning , i just explode, its almost cost me jobs and relationships on many occasion in the past


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Myth


----------

